# 3000 fois merci, Agnès!!!



## DDT

*BRAVO!!!​*
I am no poet so that I cannot type but some words...quoi!

Merci, Madame la poètesse de WR     


DDT


----------



## ILT

*Congratulations!!!!*​ 
* Agnès, your posts are full of insight and wisdom; thanks for helping us learn.
* 
* By the way, I'm waiting for your next poem*


----------



## cuchuflete

Bushels of Qua for Quagnès!

 *y mucha felicidad

Cuchu
*​


----------



## Whodunit

Unfortunately, I can't rhyme as delightfully as you, so I will send my congratulations like used to:​ 
*Féliciations, mon amie admirable, Agnès!!!*​


----------



## superromu

Ma sauveuse, mon héroïne !!! 
que ferait on sans toi, sans tes bons mots, sans tes idées lumineuses !! 

Ah ! Notre rayon de soleil sur le forum 

Edit : Toujours à la mode !


----------



## Artrella

Ohh..neither can I Dani  ....

*    You are unique Agnès*... It's a pleasure to have you here and to read your messages and poems*...Congratulations my dear friend!    *​
pour toi


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations, Agnés... for your unique brand of model contributions!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Jana337

My sincere congratulations - you are such a nice colleague!

Jana


----------



## xav

Si je devais ici, par une audace extrême,
Dire en trois mots Agnès et ce qu'en elle j'aime,

I'd say :


élégante


encouraging
 

helpful
 

avec en arrière plan tous les intensifs qu'on peut imaginer (veryvery, extrêmement, super etc.).


----------



## Phryne

*.

** !!!!FELICITACIONES, AGNES!!!!! *****​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congratulations, Agnés!

Maybe if we're lucky, you'll give us another taste of your poetic talent...


----------



## Jabote

Revenue sur le forum juste à temps la Jabote, on dirait !

Mes ficelles te sont tout particulièrement réservées, puisque tu les aimes tant... Alors voilà, je te les offre:

*TOUTES MES FICELLES DE CALEÇON !*


----------



## LV4-26

Agnès fait des poèmes pour les autres. Mais qui va faire un poème pour Agnès ? Alors, bon, voici un essai d'acrostiche en alexandrins

A trousser le quatrain on connaît son talent
Généreuse et patiente, elle donne son temps
Nous la connaissons tous, elle charme ces forums
Et partage à toute heure son savoir et son style
Son pseudo est Agnès, ses posts sont trois mille.

Qu'on gratte tous les jeunes, Agnès E!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly B

Agnès, three thousand thanks! the first thousand for your friendliness, the second thousand for your wit, and the third for all the mod tasks you've taken on.

And I'll throw in one more for good luck!


----------



## Agnès E.

Thank you very much to each and all of you. 
I am so pleased to be part of this forum; thanks to you, my English is a tiny little bit less atrocious it used to be...

Votre gentillesse me va droit au coeur.


----------



## timpeac

Well done Agnès!! Thanks for all your help and good humour.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Agnès!!  =) Keep up the good work.


----------



## monay

congratulations!!!!!!! god bless.


----------



## Masood

On the rare occasions that I've needed English to French translations, you are always there to help me without fail. I am indebted to your kindness.

Thank you so much, Agnès!!!


----------

